# Whittle Aero V-8



## av_kel (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi, I'm new to the board and figured my first post should be my current project, which is a Whittle Aero V-8. I have taken pics of most construction to this point and they are located on my webpage which I'll provide a link to. The pic is just an assemblage of parts to this point

Rob







http://www.dragondark.us/projects/wv8/wv8index.html


----------



## Brass_Machine (Apr 3, 2008)

Welcome to the club. Nice job on the engine.


Eric


----------



## Mcgyver (Apr 3, 2008)

terrific project Rob, one i'd like to build. welcome


----------



## Bogstandard (Apr 3, 2008)

Rob,
Welcome.
Really nice work you are doing there.

This Whittle V8 must be about the smallest bar stock one there is to make. A real challenge to make, but a real nice engine when finished, shame he never designed a proper ignition system for it.
I think the original builder did it in about six months.

John


----------



## GailInNM (Apr 3, 2008)

Rob,
Looks great.
I am sure you are aware of of the Yahoo group for the Whittle V8, but some of the other readers may not be an might enjoy the visit.
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/WhittleV8/
The group has been a little quiet for a while, but every now and then some one pops their head up.

It is one om my long term projects. I am mostly just working on some of the bits and pieces right not, but need to start the cam shaft soon. There are some errors on it in the original drawing, but I think I have them all sorted out in my head now. Also been working so some small short term projects.

Attached are 2 photos of my crankcase from some time back.










Welcome and keep us posted as to your progress.

Gail in NM


----------



## BobWarfield (Apr 3, 2008)

Now that's a cool engine! Very impressive. I hadn't seen that one before.

Thanks for the Yahoo link too. 

Best,

BW


----------



## av_kel (Apr 3, 2008)

Gail, 

 I've seen you work on the other forum, quite impressed. I noticed that you leave the corners on most of the parts like the crankcase fins square. Have you noticed any fitment problems yet doing that? Curious in case I don't feel like profiling some stuff. I haven't done the case ends yet with the bearing structures, but the crank is done, just no pics. I build the pieces willy-nilly instead of in orderly progression. Started with 3 sets of heads, then the crankcase, followed by the crank, and now the cylinders. 6 outta 8 are done except honing.

Rob


----------



## av_kel (Apr 3, 2008)

John, 

 The work is mediocre, I just take pics a good angles! :big:

 Honestly, this is my first attempt at an IC engine and the only 'engine' type machining before this was a partially completed vertical steam engine. I realize now it was a bit of an ambitious project. I figured that because it was small I'd have an easier time with making parts. Boy, was I wrong. But, I find I like the the challenge.

Rob


----------



## GailInNM (Apr 3, 2008)

Rob,
It is quite a bit to chew on for a first IC engine, but judging from the photo and progress you are making it will be a success.

I am taking some liberties with the design. Eric followed a lot of the more or less scale features of the Airdisco engine and some of the things like the rounded corners of the crankcase cooling fins were cast in features where the rounding made for easier pattern draw when casting. I like the look of the square corners, but can always change them if I decide I don't like them. 

Internally I have made a few changes, mostly the crankshaft main journals, bearings and the crankcase bearing support. This was mostly done to simplify the line boring procedure that Eric used and to adapt to some standard imperial size bearings. That also ment changing the crankshaft.

I shared a booth with Eric Whittle at the 1993 NAMES show so he and I got to talk toys quite a bit when things were slow. He had his "Robin" at that show. The V8 used a lot of the Robin in it's design.

Gail in NM, USA


----------



## wareagle (Apr 6, 2008)

Welcome to the board. We are glad to have you!

Your Whittle is looking great. As the others have said, it is a very ambitious project. Please keep us up on the progress.


----------

